# Browning medalist



## ronbo (Jan 20, 2008)

Have a couple of High Powers, Nazi proofed 1943 and unfired 1974 Belgium High Power. Making a trade for 67 vintage Browning Medalist with the box weights etc. Is it safe to shoot high velocity 22 ammunition in the Medalist?


----------



## ZLDRider (Jan 6, 2015)

I believe so, yes. I've shot CCI Mini-mags in mine.


----------

